# black or brown crickets for bearded dragons



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

What type of cricket is best for bearded dragons ?: victory:


----------



## StumpyFingers (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought Crickets were Crickets, they will eat either when they are hungry.


----------



## michaelc92 (Jan 27, 2010)

i didnt think there was much difference, apart from the brown silent crickets being quiet or something.

ive heard that some reps refuse certain brown crickets in favour of the black ones so there may be a difference in taste but i wouldnt suggest tasting them :lol2:


----------



## raven2uk (Jun 16, 2009)

mine will eat either but don't like crickets so i bulk buy locusts and they do tend to have a few of both type in the locust so they get what they are given


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

michaelc92 said:


> i didnt think there was much difference, apart from the brown silent crickets being quiet or something.
> 
> ive heard that some reps refuse certain brown crickets in favour of the black ones so there may be a difference in taste but i wouldnt suggest tasting them :lol2:



My ackies dong seem bothered with the browns I have at the moment, they chased and hunted thd blacks as soon as they were thrown in?

The blacks aren't really that noisy, think of a summers night in Greece. They did breed and lay loads of eggs in the viv. Seeing the substrate of a 6 foot viv moving in a see of pinheads is not a good vision.


----------



## samtheman (Mar 26, 2010)

Usually i dont buy crickets any more, now i get locusts, but i would get black crickets. In my experience they are quieter and are easier to catch. : victory:

__________________________________________________ _____
1.1.0 Pogona vitticeps (Amber and Noddy the bearded dragons)
1.0.0 Weimaraner (Charlie the dog)


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

i have been told by some people that blacks have a harder shell then browns do so for animals with poor digestions browns are better?


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Brown "Silent" Crickets make a hell of a lot of noise.

Black crickets make less noise; they're easier to catch but they bite more, if I remember rightly.


----------



## hibbo (Oct 13, 2009)

my dragon wont eat browns but loves the black ones. 
why are they called silent crickets when they aint silent


----------



## PIERCEDPAUL (Dec 11, 2009)

ours will only eat the brown ones but yeah meant to be silent they shold be renamed as loud brown crickets


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I think that the browns smell more too?


----------



## Tony_jay86 (Apr 21, 2010)

Blacks are easier to catch, but in my experience are louder, never heard a single noise out of the browns ive had, i use standard size and have had a few with wings on.

I prefer brown crickets myself, i hate black crickets, but then again, i prefer locusts over crickets, but are to expensive to feed as everyday live food.


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

I have used both types and the brown ones I have are silent (they are in a cupboard under the viv in the lounge so I would know) :2thumb: and are pretty clean and seem to be less into cannibalism:gasp:. The black ones I had were noisy as hell to the point I actually took them outside:bash:, they smelt real bad  and were seriously into eating each other:crazy:, even though I put *loads* of healthy food in with them ( i like to gut load properly). 
I would go brown over black any day, but my lizard also eats hoppers and adult locusts and also morio worms and a waxie as a treat!:lol2: YaaY varied diet here we come! :notworthy:


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

Browns have a slight nutritional advantage over the blacks, who in turn have a larger moisture content. We feed browns to young and juvenile dragons and large blacks to the adults .....
They also get locusts and a lot of cockroaches , graded to the size of the dragons being fed, as the roaches will show best results in growth from your dragons we've found....

But remember, the better the gut feeding of your insects , the better they will be for your dragons


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

Ours isn't fussy he will eat both ha! xx


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I hate browns they escape alot more as they seem to be able to squeeze through very small gaps and they make more noise once they have grown out of that silent stage.


----------



## Hunders (Jun 20, 2010)

I find banded brown crickets to be more active while in the viv so they all tend to get eaten before the lights go off. The other type of brown crickets(non-banded) seem to hide more and because of that I have to pick lots out before the lights go off.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Blacks apparently gutload better than browns. when you're keeping a colony of them people have problems because unlike browns that dry out when they die blacks go the other way and you get a spike in humidity which can be disasterous for your colony!( a breeding ground for bacteria and mites)
But yeah blacks are more nutricious!!


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I think blacks are better as they are easier to catch and more of a meal


----------

